# Shell Deformities



## Zamric (Apr 17, 2012)

I was looking at some pics I recently took of Eros and Gaia and since the pics are High resolution I was looking at details of thier shell. That was when I noticed the creases along Eros's skirt scutes... is this natural?


----------



## wellington (Apr 17, 2012)

All I can tell you is that I personally have never seen it in a leopard. I have seen it a lot in Sulcata's. I would say not normal, but I don't think it will cause any harm, except a cute little cosmetic curl . Let's see what other more experienced has to say


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Apr 17, 2012)

I think that is just from being folded up in the egg, they may straighten out with the humidity you are giving him. Not quite sure, but i would say its nothing at all to worry about.  deff a cute lil guy!


----------



## Zamric (Apr 18, 2012)

He has this crease on both sides in the same place. I was thinking "Egg Wrinkle" but wasnt sure. He was hatched on New Years Eve so is still quite young.


----------



## exoticsdr (Apr 18, 2012)

I just checked the three siblings that I have left and none of them have the wrinkle. Two are very straight and one has a slight flare. Several of the hatchlings took more time than the others to emerge from the egg after pipping, in fact a couple were quite content to sit and watch the world go by once they had pipped and exposed their heads and probably spent 24 hours more than their siblings in the shell. Doc 



Zamric said:


> He has this crease on both sides in the same place. I was thinking "Egg Wrinkle" but wasnt sure. He was hatched on New Years Eve so is still quite young.


----------



## Zamric (Apr 18, 2012)

it's not that visable just looking at him, I didn't even notice it till I blew the pic up to many times magnification and I'm not that concerned about it...call it curiosity


----------



## Tom (Apr 18, 2012)

Just for my own curiosity, how wet and humid were the hatchlings kept right after hatching, and how often were they soaked?

I have seen hatchlings come out with that sort of fold, but I'm curious why it did not straighten out.


----------



## Kvoigt (Apr 18, 2012)

i just checked the lil guy i got from exoticsdr he was hatched christmas and he still has the same wrinkle on both sides  i will try and get pics of him up to


----------



## jesst (Apr 18, 2012)

I checked zenna your guys sister and she has a slight crease in her center scute that is getting better as she gets bigger.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 19, 2012)

Tom said:


> Just for my own curiosity, how wet and humid were the hatchlings kept right after hatching, and how often were they soaked?
> 
> I have seen hatchlings come out with that sort of fold, but I'm curious why it did not straighten out.



 Same here, good Q!


----------

